
Six works of Computer Science-Fiction - anotherhue
http://blog.fogus.me/2015/04/27/six-works-of-computer-science-fiction/
======
nickpsecurity
I recently revisited the Oberon and LISP systems for inspiration in designing
better architectures. Was considering dusting off SICP again to see if I could
apply their refinement technique for a certified compiler. Plenty of wisdom in
these old books.

Another benefit: that I remembered Oberon gave me a default recommendation
post-Snowden when certain people were getting too paranoid to trust anything.
I told them that Oberon, LISP machines, and Forth had very low subversion odds
while being highly traceable from design to implementation. Much of Oberon and
LISP were memory-safe, too. I had copies of docs, source, and binary so MITM
wasn't a concern. I proposed verifying a version of that on their own air-
gapped hardware (optionally hand-entered) and then working from there. Worked
fine. Wirth made it easier by updating his Oberon documentation recently. A2
Bluebottle is pretty usable for something with almost no labor invested into
it.

Been considering redoing the work of the Ten15 VM of the Flex machine to
create a secure, integration point for various languages. Might treat C
components as a big ass continuation or something. Not sure but getting
imperative code in there might be necessary. Idea is combining Haskell, ML,
LISP, Ada, and other verified languages like they did onto hardware with
security assistance (eg tagging, capability).

Ten15 [http://www.mca-ltd.com/martin/Ten15/introduction.html](http://www.mca-
ltd.com/martin/Ten15/introduction.html)

------
greenyoda
Lots of discussion two months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9447097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9447097)

~~~
anotherhue
Should have searched before submitting - sorry.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Maybe. I'm glad you did anyway because I'm a new HN reader and didn't have two
of these books. So, thanks! :)

